# door work



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

how about a seperate section for anyone who wants the correct information on working the doors complete with horror stories and past experiences as it aint all pretty birds and phone numbers


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

to be fair they can use the search function, a seperate section will just lead to flaming of doormen (like most posts on the search will be)

just my opinion of course


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

And while we're at it lets have sections for left handers/right handers/people with red cars/admin assistants and gorrillas.


----------

